# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Beach Meeting Party - Σαβ 8 Ιουλίου 2006

## petzi

Το καλοκαίρι είναι εδώ. *Πάμε όλοι μαζι σε μια παραλία*. Παμε να πιούμε τα ποτακια μας, να ακούσουμε τα τραγουδάκια μας, να χαζέψουμε τα αστέρια, να γνωριστούμε και να περάσουμε καλά.
Η ιδέα δεν είναι πρωτότυπη αλλά επειδή δεν παίρνει κανείς πρωτοβουλία (ήδη ένας πρώτος πυρήνας έχει δημιουργηθεί):

*Ημερομηνία*: Σάββατο 8 Ιουλίου 2006 
*Εναρξη συγκέντρωσης* : 21:00
*Τόπος:* Παραλία Ψάθα (κοντά στο Αλεποχώρι). Ησυχη παραλία χωρίς κατοίκους. Κυριαρχεί Βότσαλο και δροσερή (έως κρύα για μερικούς) θάλασσα.
Φτάνει κανείς εύκολα από παντού: Βγαίνουμε στην Αθηνών Κορίνθου, μετά τα διόδια έχουμε το νού μας για την πρώτη στροφη προς Μέγαρα, ακολουθουμε τις ταμπελές για Αλεποχώρι, ακολουθεί δρόμος με στροφες (20 klms περίπου) και στο αδιέξοδο (θάλασσα) πάμε δεξιά προς Ψάθα.....

*Για ποιους είναι?* 
Για όλους τους καμμένους του AWMN (συλλογικους, αντισυλλογικούς, bb, clients,leechers και όλες τις φυλές) και τους φίλους και τις φίλες τους. Όλες οι ηλίκιες θα γίνουν δεκτές καθως δεν θα υπάρχει face control.

*Ενδυμα:* Απλό, αέρινο, έτοιμο να λερωθεί (Βερμούδες, φανελάκια, μαγιό, και κανα ζακετάκι για την ψυχρούλα)

*Τι θα χρειαστείτε:* διάθεση για ταλαιπωρία, Ψάθα, μαγιό, κανα sleeping bag, τρόφιμα και ποτά που θα καταναλώσω εγώ και η παρέα μου 
(και θα κεράσω και κανένα ακόμα), ποτηράκια πλαστικά, tsips, παγάκια, δάδες για να μην σκουντουφλάμε και ό,τι αλλο αισθάνομαι χρήσιμο. Αν κάποιος προτίθεται να φέρει κάτι κοινής χρήσης να postarei...

*Μουσική* Θα παίξει καμια playlist στην οποία θα διαλέγουν όλοι. Ζήτημα είναι πως θα φτάσει ήχος στη παραλία μιας και που τα αυτοκίνητα θα είναι καμια 30 μετρα μακρια.... to be continued....


Για την καλύτερη οργάνωση είναι ίσως καλύτερο να οργανωθούμε σε ομάδες για να κανονίσουμε τι θα φέρουμε ωστε να τα έχουμε όλα.

Τι θα λείπει εντελώς: το wifi και η κακή διάθεση. 

*Ελα να βλέπω συμμετοχές....

(Edit : Εδώ θα γράφω αυτους που υπολογίζω από offline και on line συζητήσεις)*
vassilis3 ( +παρέα 5 ατόμων εξωawmniκους)
stelios1540 (+παρέα εξωawmniκους)
mojiro (+ θίασος αγνώστου αριθμού)
sokratisg (έχει υποσχεθεί show)
lambrosk (+ μηχανόβιους/ες ?)
nuke (+ 5-6 άτομα)
POSEIDON (ψάχνει αυτοκίνητο να έρθει....)
sialko (διαλέγει αυτοκίνητο)
β52 (θέλει φαί, έχει στο αλεποχώρι σουβλατζίδικα)
viper7gr (εγώ θα τον προτιμίσω για την επιστροφή, δεν πίνει)
sw1jra (γεννήτρια 220 V ?)
groov
machine22+amore
petzi (+10 τουλάχιστον εξωawmniκους/ες)
The Undertaker
nicolouris (με corleone, evilako, kai jungle kai kaki )
xbelis (με παρέα ή χωρίς)

*Αυτοι που έχουν αυτοκίνητο με κενές θέσεις, παρακαλώ να ανακοινώνουν τη διάθεσή τους να μεταφέρουν άλλους που ενδιαφέρονται.... thanx*

*νέα : θα υπάρξει και μίνι bbq με σουβλακια-ψωμάκι 
αρχιψήστης viper7gr αναζητούνται βοηθοί....*
(φερτε και κανενα καλαμακι να το ψήσουνε....)

Τελευταίες λεπτομέρειες και όλα είναι οκ...
Τελευταία κλήση για συμμετοχές....
Είμαστε ακόμα ανοικτοί αλλά οι εκτός λιστας να φέρουν τα σουβλάκια τους...  ::   ::   ::  ( η ο,τιδηποτε άλλο φαγώσιμο για ανταλλαγή)

Τελευταία ένθερμη εγγραφή ο papatrexas + friends

----------


## vassilis3

Κράτηση:
ένα τραπεζάκι μπροστά στην θαλασσα και κοντά στην ορχήστρα
5 ατομα

για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν είναι αυτή....
http://www.airphotos.gr/photo1/1778.jpg (φωτο: Κυπριανός Μπίρης)

Από εθνική οδό Αθηνών Κορίνθου βγαίνουμε στην έξοδο για τα Μεγαρα
Λίγο πριν μπούμε στα μέγαρα ακολουθούμε ταμπέλα προς αλεποχώρι 
Ακολουθούμε τη διαδρομή χωρίς να βγούμε από το δρόμο και θα καταλήξουμε στην παραλία του αλεποχωρίου 

Κάνουμε δεξιά προς Ψάθα (έχει ταμπέλα) και μετά από 5-10 λεπτά φτάνουμε στην παραλία της Ψάθας έχοντας πάντα τη θάλλασα αριστερά μας.

Χρόνος περίπου 1ώρα με λογικές ταχύτητες.

Όσοι πιουν πολύ να φέρουν και ένα sleeping bag μαζί τους και μία ομπρέλα θαλάσσης για το πρωί.... Στιγμιαίος καγές απαραίτητος

----------


## dti

Καλή η ιδέα, αλλά δεν πέφτει κάπως μακριά;  ::  
Αν πάντως είναι να πάμε κάπου που να μην έχει wifi ίσως επιβάλλεται να πάμε τόσο μακριά...
Αν και είμαι σίγουρος οτι αρκετοί καρα-καμένοι δε θα διστάσουν να κάνουν scan από την πλησιέστερη βουνοπλαγιά για να πιάσουν κανένα δίκτυο στον Κορινθιακό...  ::

----------


## vassilis3

> Καλή η ιδέα, αλλά δεν πέφτει κάπως μακριά;  
> Αν πάντως είναι να πάμε κάπου που να μην έχει wifi ίσως επιβάλλεται να πάμε τόσο μακριά...
> Αν και είμαι σίγουρος οτι αρκετοί καρα-καμένοι δε θα διστάσουν να κάνουν scan από την πλησιέστερη βουνοπλαγιά για να πιάσουν κανένα δίκτυο στον Κορινθιακό...


Δοκίμασε να πας στο καβούρι Σαββατο βράδυ και τα λέμε..  :: 
Όσο για σκαν το βουνό από πάνω είναι ο Κιθαιρώνας

----------


## stelios #1540

i'm in  ::

----------


## lambrosk

::   ::

----------


## B52

Δυσκολο αλλα εχω αρχισει να το σκεφτομαι σοβαρα....
Αν εχουμε και 'κανα μπριζολιδι θα αρχισω να το σκεφτομαι καλυτερα...
Αν ερθω υπολογιστε 2 ατομα me & anna..  :: 

ΕΔΙΤ: εχω ενα σισκο να το φερω να σηκωσουμε ενα ΑΠ να κανετε σκαν να μην σας λειψει  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

ole ole olaaaaaaaa ακομα εδω ειστε ???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Μήπως να μαζευτούν και οι μοτο-awmn και να πάμε...??? την εκδρομούλα που λέγαμε, δεν κακό...  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Μέσα με πολύ τρέλα και κορδέλα....(εγώ προσωπικά θα φέρω και sleeping bag αν βρω). Σακούλες για τους εμετούς από τα μεθύσια ποιος θα φέρει!?!?!  ::   ::

----------


## petzi

> Μέσα με πολύ τρέλα και κορδέλα....(εγώ προσωπικά θα φέρω και sleeping bag αν βρω).


Εσυ θα φέρεις και τον ενδυματολογικό εξοπλισμό που υποσχέθηκες για το Strip - μου κάηκε ο server και τι θα κάνω - Show?

----------


## mojiro

Kανεις αλλος ? οεο ?  ::

----------


## nuke

κ από δω είμαστε 5-6 άτομα που πιθανότατα θα έρθουμε!

----------


## POSEIDON

ρε παιδια γιατι θα το κανετε εκει περα στου διαολου το κερατο?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wolfrathma84

mojiro καθε φορα που απαντας σε κατι λες πολλα και δε μπορω να τα διαβασω.... LoL  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vassilis3

> ρε παιδια γιατι θα το κανετε εκει περα στου διαολου το κερατο?


Εσύ φταίες ρε Ποσειδόνα (Θεε της Θάλασσας) που δεν έφερες την θάλασσα μπροστά στο σπίτι μου  ::  
Μια βόλτα στην παραλιακή το σάββατο το βράδυ θα σε πείσει..., να μην πω για την επιστροφή

----------


## POSEIDON

Τι να εκανα ρε φιλε δεν με αφηνε η πολεοδομια ασε που ηθελε και κατι παραβολα τι να εκανα ξερεις κανεναν που να αντεχει την γραφειοκρατια στην Ελλαδα εδω εσεις οι ανθρωποι που ειστε συνηθισμενοι και δεν το αντεχετε!
Κανενας τροπος να ερθουνε και αυτοι που δεν εχουν ουτε αμαξι ουτε μηχανακι υπαρχει ????

----------


## sialko

καλό είναι να πουν όσοι πάνε με αυτοκίνητο και όσοι έχουν ελεύθερες θέσεις να πάρουν και άλλους.
έχει κανείς κανά λεωφορείο,φορτηγό, καρότσα ????

λαπτοπ να φέρουμε να παίξουμε και κανα cs??? LOL

εγώ αν βρώ αυτοκίνητο είμαι μέσα, αλλίως να μαζευτούμε όσοι δεν έχουμε μέσον να πάμε με τα πόδια  ::  (πόσο θα το κάνουμε καμια μέρα?)

----------


## POSEIDON

Καλλη ιδεα sialko αντε να μαζευτουμε οσοι δεν εχουμε μεσο (αμαξι μηχανακι καρο ελικοπτερο αεροπλανο κτλ.) μεσα στη βδομαδα να δουμε πως θα παμε! (παντως laptop για cs μπορω να φερω lol)

----------


## wolfrathma84

> ...εγώ αν βρώ αυτοκίνητο είμαι μέσα, αλλίως να μαζευτούμε όσοι δεν έχουμε μέσον να πάμε με τα πόδια (πόσο θα το κάνουμε καμια μέρα?)


Λοιπον επειδη απολυθηκα πριν 1,5 μηνα και εχω κανει παρα πολλες ασκησεις, οπως 50 χιλιομετρα πορεια με 30 κιλα φορτο απο την ελευσινα μεχρι το κανδυλι οπιος το εχει ακουστα (κοντα στο ΚΕΕΔ) το καναμε απο της 9 η ωρα το βραδυ μεχρι τις 8 η ωρα το πρωΐ. Δεν θα ηθελα να κανω αυτη τη φορα πορεια και να εχω φορτο φοριτους υπολογιστες και τα σχετικα...
Οποιος καταλαβαι ημουν καταδρομεας αλεξηπτωτιστης στη 2α μοιρα αλεξηπτωτιστων και εχω τραβηξει πολλα  ::  
Γι'αυτο δε θελω να παω με τα ΠΟΔΙΑ!!
Πλακα κανω...αν μαζευτουμε ειμαι μεσα... LOL LOL LOL!!!

----------


## POSEIDON

Ωραια μαζευομαστε σιγα σιγα για να δω ποιος αλλος ειναι για πορεια?Σοβαρευτειτε ρε παιδια να δουμε πως θα παμε εκει περα!Στου Ποσειδωνα την τριαινα το κανονισαν οχι τιποτα αλλο εχω δωσει την τριαινα και πηρα το laptop (LOL)

----------


## vassilis3

το μετεολογικό λέει ότι ο καιρός θα είναι καλός

----------


## petzi

επίσης, καλό θα ήταν να εκδηλώνεται on line το ενδιαφέρον από τους πιθανούς συμμετέχοντες ώστε μέχρι την πέμπτη (άντε και παρασκευή) να είμαστε σε θέση να εξυπηρετήσουμε και να εξυπηρετηθούμε στη μετάβαση στο σημείο με τα αυτοκινητά μας.
(Δεν ξέρω πως θα γυρίσουμε πάντως.....)

----------


## sokratisg

> (Δεν ξέρω πως θα γυρίσουμε πάντως.....)


Δεν θα γυρίσουμε! Μουαχαχαχαχα!!!! Θα κάτσουμε για πάντα εκεί να κάνουμε διακοπές, να τρώμε τα λεφτά μας και να περνάμε καλά!!!  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από petzi
> 
> (Δεν ξέρω πως θα γυρίσουμε πάντως.....)
> 
> 
> Δεν θα γυρίσουμε! Μουαχαχαχαχα!!!! Θα κάτσουμε για πάντα εκεί να κάνουμε διακοπές, να τρώμε τα λεφτά μας και να περνάμε καλά!!!


Aσε ΣΚ ήμουν Άνδρο, χωρίς φορτιστές για το PDA, χωρίς PC, χωρίς WiFi, χωρίς σήμα στο κινητό, κόλαση σου λέω !

Με δέσανε και με ρίξανε στο πορτ μπαγκάζ για να φύγω, δεν έφευγα με τίποτα  ::

----------


## petzi

pappy θα έρθεις.... 
"σε συνάντησα στη πλάζ και φορούσες τυρκουαζ στο λαιμό μαντήλι"

anyway μαζέυω συμμετοχές (παρακολουθείτε το αρχικό post)
μέχρι τώρα
vassilis3 ( +παρέα 5 ατόμων εξωawmniκους)
stelios1540 (+παρέα εξωawmniκους)
mojiro (+ θίασος αγνώστου αριθμού)
sokratisg (έχει υποσχεθεί show)
lambrosk (+ μηχανόβιους/ες ?)
nuke (+ 5-6 άτομα)
POSEIDON (ψάχνει αυτοκίνητο να έρθει....)
sialko (επισης αυτοκίνητο?)
β52 (θέλει φαί, έχει στο αλεποχώρι σουβλατζίδικα)
viper7gr (εγώ θα τον προτιμίσω για την επιστροφή, δεν πίνει)
sw1jra (γεννήτρια 220 V ?)
sw1jrb
groov
petzi (με αδιευκρίνιστο αριθμό εξωawmnιτών)

----------


## mojiro

> sv1jra (γεννήτρια 220 V ?)


Και καμια γεννητρια σηματος 2.4/5.7 να φερει δε θα παει χαμενη  ::  

ααα ειναι sw , οχι sv , παλι σε αναβαθμισανε  ::  

οσοι φερετε laptop, να φερετε και κανα access point
γιατι μαλλον θα αρκεστειτε στην Πασιεντζα  ::

----------


## sialko

εγώ δεν ψάχνω  :: 
θα έρθω σίγουρα,αλλά δεν ξέρω σε ποιανού το car να μπώ.Μαλλον θα προτιμήσω τον πιλότο και αδερφό μου Aragon αφού ο nuke πάει σαν κότα (ή να πω σαλιγκάρι)  ::  .δεν ξέρω αν θα έρθει και o g1zmo.

α και όχι και σουβλατζίδικα! αν το σουβλάκι δεν είναι ψημμένο από άτομο awmn δεν λέει  ::

----------


## petzi

> εγώ δεν ψάχνω 
> ... ο nuke πάει σαν κότα (ή να πω σαλιγκάρι)....


μπορώ να γυρίσω εγώ μαζί του? σιγουρα πραματα

----------


## mojiro

επισης ο machine22+amore θα ερθουν

----------


## nuke

> μπορώ να γυρίσω εγώ μαζί του? σιγουρα πραματα


μετά τη δικαίωση του ρακιτζή στη φετεινή eurovizion ήρθε και η δική μου δικαίωση...

ακούτε ρεμάλια??  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

> οσοι φερετε laptop, να φερετε και κανα access point
> γιατι μαλλον θα αρκεστειτε στην Πασιεντζα


Ρε σεις για τον Θεό! Όχι τεχνολογία εκεί που θα πάμε! Εγώ λέω να μην πάρουμε καν ηλεκτρικό/ηλεκτρονικό εξοπλισμό (ρολόγια, κινητά, ηλεκτρικές τσατσάρες, ηλεκτρικές οδοντόβουρτσες κ.α.)

Πάμε εκεί απλά για να περάσουμε καλά. Αν ήταν να έχουμε και το awmn εκεί τότε ας κάναμε το party στην παραλιακή και όχι στου Διαόλου την κάλτσα.  ::   ::  

Άντε να ξεκολλάμε μερικοί μερικοί!!!! It's party time!!!

----------


## sialko

sokratis εννοείτε ρε ότι το μόνο ηλεκτρονικό εκεί θα είναι το ηλεκτρικό πατίνι του nuke!!!

----------


## sokratisg

Θα φέρω και μια ηλεκτρική μπατονέτα έτσι για την ιστορία...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vassilis3

Ζητείται δανεικό (καλό θα είναι να είναι παρόν και ο ιδιοκτήτης του) αξιόπιστο FM transmitter 88-108ΜΗΖ εμβέλειας 100 μέτρα 12βολτ (αν είναι δυνατό plug and play, ετοιμη παροχή για αναπτήρα αυτοκινήτου και είσοδο audio jackmale gia laptop) αν είναι δυνατό να παίζει στέρεο
Η ιδέα είναι όλα τα αυτοκίνητα που θα βρίσκονται στο πάρτυ να παίζουν την ίδια μουσική με την βοήθεια ενός laptop. DJ δεν βρίκαμε ακόμα. 

Επίσης αν έχει κανείς Δάδες φωτισμού

Παρακαλώ διαβάστε το αρχικό ποστ για πληροφορίες και λεπτομέριες

----------


## The Undertaker

αντε είδα και ένα πάρτυ του awmn.....αν προλάβω θα περάσω μια βόλτα.  ::  
μπράβο για την πρωτοβουλία πάντως!!

----------


## princegr

μακαρι να μπορουσα να ερθω αλλα ενας φιλος παντρευεται ( μερα που βρηκε ) πιειτε καμια μπυρα και για εμενα  ::

----------


## gRooV

Τις γυναίκες ποιός θα φέρει;  ::  (Ελπίζω όχι ο petzi)

----------


## viper7gr

να βρεις μονος σου ρε αλητη!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## machine22

Η ΕΜΥ τι λέει για το Σάββατο?
Πως θα είναι ο καιρός

----------


## mojiro

> Η ΕΜΥ τι λέει για το Σάββατο?
> Πως θα είναι ο καιρός


θα ερθει και η Εμυ ?  ::

----------


## vassilis3

προγνωση καιρού
http://www.meteo.gr/sf.asp?sea_id=18

----------


## sokratisg

> θα ερθει και η Εμυ ?


[Don Jouan mode]
Για εσένα moji θα φέρω ένα χάρτινο πίνακα που θα έχει ζωγραφισμένο shell. Πολλοί θα το δούν, λίγοι θα το καταλάβουν, ακόμα λιγότεροι θα ασχοληθούν. Έτσι θα μπορέσω να αποσπάσω από την προσοχή σου όλα τα καλά γκομενάκια και εσύ θα μείνεις με το shell στα χέρια.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
[/Don Jouan mode]

----------


## xbelis

Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα κι εγώ μέσα με παρέα ή χωρίς!!

----------


## nicolouris

Παίδες έκλεισε θα έρθω κι εγώ με corleone, evilako, kai jungle kai kaki μπορεί δεν ξέρω για τους τελευταίους!

----------


## nicolouris

Ασχετο όποιος δεν μπορεί να πάει λόγω μεταφορικού ας μου στείλει ένα πμ για να δω τις θέσεις!!!

----------


## The Undertaker

υπάρχουν κτελ απο το θησείο που πάνε μέγαρα κάθε 30'.αλεποχώρι κάθε 2 ώρες.Μερικά από αυτά κατεβαίνουν και ψάθα.εισιτήριο όχι περισσότερο από 4-5Ε.αυτό για τους σπάγκους.απότι φαίνεται θα περάσω να σας δω μια βόλτα.το να μείνω θα είναι option.καλύτερα να μην πάρετε access points κτλ γιατί σε μερικά σημεία έχει πολύ ψιλή άμμο και αν φυσήξει θα τα ψάχνετε...από την άποψη του ότι θα στομώσουν δηλαδή...
μπάνιο συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα, αλλα προσοχή! στην αντιδιαμετρική άκρη (προς βίλλια,πόρτο γερμενό) κατεβαίνουν νερά από το βουνό και η θάλασσα είναι πάγος στην κυριολεξία.κατα τα άλλα έχουμε απότομες κλίσεις στην άμμο τάξεως του 30 - 35%, κροκαλοπαγη στην παραλία και μέση πυριτική άμμο.Τα βουνά είναι ασβεστολιθικά με λίγες εμφανίσεις μαργών στα υψηλα.Η αλατότητα του νερού είναι καλή.....


(άτιμη γεωλογία θα μου φας την ζωή.....  ::   ::  )


Να πάτε όλοι μόνο με μουσικές!!!!!!

----------


## sokratisg

> .....κατα τα άλλα έχουμε απότομες κλίσεις στην άμμο τάξεως του 30 - 35%, κροκαλοπαγη στην παραλία και μέση πυριτική άμμο.Τα βουνά είναι ασβεστολιθικά με λίγες εμφανίσεις μαργών στα υψηλα.Η αλατότητα του νερού είναι καλή.....


Παναγίτσα μου! Αυτό θα πει γεωλογική ανάλυση της περιοχής!!!  ::   ::

----------


## The Undertaker

φίλε σωκράτη, αυτές οι γραμμές είναι απλά χάδι στην περιοχή.κάτι τύποι έχουν τραβήξει μελέτες και διδακτορικά στην περιοχή....

----------


## The Undertaker

http://www.geol.uoa.gr/grindex.htm
για να μην απορείτε....
κάπου εκεί που λέει νεα πρακτική άσκηση φοιτητών ειμαι και γω τώρα.....

----------


## petzi

Η ώρα φτάνει σιγά σιγά και ευτυχώς ο καιρός φαίνεται ότι θα έιναι ευνοικός με ανέμους 3-4 μποφώρ και θερμοκρασία το βράδυ περίπου στους 25 βαθμούς.
Μην ξεχάσετε να φέρετε την αγαπημένη σας μουσική. Οι offline πληροφορίες μου αναφέρουν ότι η μουσική θα μεταδίδεται στα ραδιόφωνα των αυτοκινήτων. 
Δυστυχως δεν βλέπω πολύ συμμετοχή πάντως....
Postarete έστω και την τελευταία στιγμή να ξέρουμε και ποιούς να περιμένουμε....

----------


## vassilis3

Παρακαλείστε να έχετε φορτισμένες μπαταρίες στα αυτοκίνητα
Κάποιος να ΄φέρει και καλώδια εκκίνησης  ::

----------


## petzi

> Κάποιος να ΄φέρει και καλώδια εκκίνησης


οκ

----------


## Papatrexas

Ψήνομαι και εγώ.. θα ξεκινήσετε από κάπου μαζικά όλοι μαζί αυτοκινητο-convoy??

----------


## POSEIDON

Ρε παιδια επιδη δεν ειδα τα προηγουμενα post (και επιδη ψιλοβαριεμε να ψαχνω) τι θα γινει με την μουσικη?(Παντως μπυρες θα φερω εγω ενα καφασι , αλλα θα μου πεις τι να κανει ενα καφασι? :: )

----------


## vassilis3

> Ρε παιδια επιδη δεν ειδα τα προηγουμενα post (και επιδη ψιλοβαριεμε να ψαχνω) τι θα γινει με την μουσικη?(Παντως μπυρες θα φερω εγω ενα καφασι , αλλα θα μου πεις τι να κανει ενα καφασι?)


Βρέθηκε Πομπός FM PPL μονοφωνικό (Προσφορά Stelios 1540)
Οπότε όλοι και όλα τα αυτοκίνητα θα συντονιστούν στη συχνότητα FM 101.10 ΜΗΖ και θα παίζουν όλα την ίδια μουσική, Αυτή την στιγμή δοκιμάζεται. 
Ετοιμάστε play lists winamp καλό θα ήταν κάτι dance mix

----------


## petzi

Συνεννοηθείτε ανα παρέες για τη μεταφορά εκει... Είναι δύσκολο να κανονισουμε convoy καθώς πολλά αυτοκίνητα θα τρέχουν να μαζεύουν και κόσμο.
Η μουσική σύμφωνα μέ έγκυρες πληροφορίες θα μεταδίδεται τοπίκά στα fm για να παίζει από τα ραδίόφωνα των αυτοκινήτων (μιλάμε για super surround  ::   ::  ) από κάποιο λάπτοπ. Φέρτε τα δικά σας αγαπημένα. Φέρτε κανένα τραντζιστοράκι αν θέλετε το ήχο κοντά σας....  ::   ::

----------


## petzi

απιστευτος συγχρονισμός Βασίλη

----------


## POSEIDON

ολε ολε ολε ποιος ετοιμαζει την playlist και απο τι αποσταση θα ακουγετε?Ελπιζω να φτιαξετε μια καλλη playlist αλλα και "χαλια" να ειναι θα εχουμε καλλη διαθεση οποτε δεν θα μας χαλασει χα χα  ::   ::

----------


## POSEIDON

> ολε ολε ολε ποιος ετοιμαζει την playlist και απο τι αποσταση θα ακουγετε?Ελπιζω να φτιαξετε μια καλλη playlist αλλα και "χαλια" να ειναι θα εχουμε καλλη διαθεση οποτε δεν θα μας χαλασει χα χα   (τελικα τα laptop να τα φερουμε?

----------


## vassilis3

Se oli tin paralia!!!!

----------


## POSEIDON

Μια χαρα ολα καλα αλλα ποιος θα φερει τι εχουμε αποφασισει?

----------


## nuke

μην μου αγχώνεστε!

θες να πιεις μπύρες? πάρε ένα καφάσι κ τσάκισε το!

θες να κάνεις μπάνιο? μαγιό και καλές βουτιές!

θες να φέρεις laptop? φέρε και mouse να παίξουμε κανένα cs!  ::  

beach party είναι! καλή διάθεση και χαλαρά..

----------


## sialko

Άσε ρε χαλαρέ nuke . Δεν μπαίνεις κανα irc να τα πούμε μέχρι να ξυπνήσει ο γκέι, να δούμε τι θα πάρουμε μαζί μας?

ΥΓ: οι υπόλοιποι αφήστε τα παραμύθια ότι δεν μπορείται να έρθετε.Να πάρετε τους κ...ς σας και να είστε εκεί!!! αλλιώς να πέσουν τα λινκ σας  ::  χεχεχε

----------


## petzi

πες τα sialko!
νέα : θα υπάρξει και μίνι bbq με σουβλακια-ψωμάκι
αρχιψήστης viper7gr αναζητούνται βοηθοί....

----------


## lx911

Δεν έχει βοηθούς!
Άστον εκεί να ψηθεί το κολόψαρο!!!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## vassilis3

Τα ψωμάκια ψημένα παρακαλώ με ρίγανι και λεμόνι
Προσοχή να εχεις και φακό για να μην τα κάψεις....
Να δω τον Κώστα με ποδια και καπέλο σεφ θέλω...

Νέα πρόγνωση καιρού http://www.meteo.gr/sf.asp?sea_id=18

Ο πομπός δουλευει κανονικά, δούλευε όλο το βράδυ εύχομαι να μην μας προδόσει, δουλευεται και το στερεο

----------


## petzi

Τελευταίες λεπτομέρειες και όλα είναι οκ...
Τελευταία κλήση για συμμετοχές....
Είμαστε ακόμα ανοικτοί αλλά οι εκτός λιστας να φέρουν τα σουβλάκια τους...  ::   ::   ::  ( η ο,τιδηποτε άλλο φαγώσιμο για ανταλλαγή)

Τελευταία ένθερμη εγγραφή ο papatrexas + friends

*Για τους τελευταίους και για να βρεθούμε εκεί:
voip 34601 (petzi) kai 34731 (vassilis3) μέχρι τις 8 το βράδυ
*

Επειδή πολλοί διστάζουν, από τις συμμετοχές έως τώρα φαίνεται ότι το κοινό θα είναι και των δύο φύλων... φέρτε τους/τις φίλες σας άφοβα!

----------


## gRooV

> ...φαίνεται ότι το κοινό θα είναι και των δύο φύλων...


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpet

Μάλλον θα περάσουμε μία βόλτα παρέα με winner και vinilio...

----------


## socrates

Θέλουμε και φωτογραφίες εμείς που είμαστε μακριά! Να ξέρουμε τι χάσαμε  ::

----------


## viper7gr

Ολις μπηκα σπιτι απο το party.Πολυ γελιοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## AV

VERY GOOD!!!!!

Και εγώ τώρα μπαίνω μέσα μετά από 2 ωρίτσες ύπνο στην εθνική οδό γιατί δεν έβγαινε μονοκόμματα από ην κούραση και το….. Μπάνιο, ύπνο, και 10 αναχώρηση για Λαύριο, What the fuck….. see you there.

----------


## petzi

τελεια τελεια τελεια
Τώρα που πέτυχε το test event να πάμε και για ένα δεύτερο μετά τις διακοπές.
Παιδιά, εισ(μ)αστε όλα τα λεφτά.
Οι φωτό από groov σε λιγες ώρες.

----------


## nuke

πολή καλή φάση!

μπράβο στα παιδιά για την οργάνωση! δεν έλειψε τίποτα!

την επόμενη φορά με ακόμα περισσότερο κόσμο!

groov τις φώτο οεο!!

και το στριπτιζ μέλους του awmn εεεεεεεε  ::   ::

----------


## vassilis3

Κάποια φοράει την μπλούζα μου, Παρακαλώ να επιτραφεί...
Κάποιος εχει το ψυγείο μου, Παρακαλώ να επιστραφεί ΓΕΜΑΤΟ!
Κάποιος ήπιε΄τις μπύρες μου, ανταλλάσονται με ουζάκια και θαλασσινά.
Κάποιος εκανε το πορτ μπαγκάζ μου κρεοπωλείο.
Θέλω την μερίδα μου από το 1,5 μέτρα λουκάνικο.
Άλλη φορά λιγότερο πιπέρι στο κρέας καίγομαι ακόμα...
Αισχος laptop χωρίς Βέρα Λάμπρου και Τερλέγκα?!!!! Γίνεται?
Striptease χώρίς leopar σλιπάκι είναι σαν ΄γύρος χωρίς τζατζίκι...
Ειδάλλως...
1. Δημοσίευση φώτο μέλος σε πόζα james bond με νεροπίστολό (θα δημοπρατηθεί, το ποσό θα διατεθεί για το επόμενο πάρτυ)
2. Δημοσίευση φώτο απόπειρας πνιγμού μέλους. (τί κάνει για αυτό ο σύλλογος?)
3.Καυτές φώτο μέλους.... σε προκλητικές στάσεις...
Συνεχίζεται.....

----------


## sialko

Φαϊ!!!

----------


## jungle traveller

sialko ωραια φωτο ρε!!!  ::   ::

----------


## nikpet

Πολύ ωραία ήταν...

Να το επαναλάβουμε τέλος Αυγούστου...

Εχάσαν όσοι δεν ήρθαν...

----------


## petzi

> 1. Δημοσίευση φώτο μέλος σε πόζα james bond με νεροπίστολό (θα δημοπρατηθεί, το ποσό θα διατεθεί για το επόμενο πάρτυ)
> 2. Δημοσίευση φώτο απόπειρας πνιγμού μέλους. (τί κάνει για αυτό ο σύλλογος?)
> 3.Καυτές φώτο μέλους.... σε προκλητικές στάσεις...
> Συνεχίζεται.....


με απειλείς?

Σύντομος απολογισμός:
1.Μαζέυτηκαν περίπου 20-23 κομβούχοι
2.Σύνολο είμαστε περίπου 35 άτομα
3.Το αλκοολ αν και νόμιμο είναι ύπουλο πράγμα. Περιμένω με αγωνία posts για να σιγουρευτούμε ότι όλοι είμαστε καλα....  ::   ::  
4.Χρειαζόμαστε περισσότερες playlists, δευτερο stage για να εξασφαλιστούν όλα τα γούστα στη μουσική
5.Τη γεννήτρια 220V τη θέλαμε από νωρίς

Κάποιος να καψει τα memory sticks από τις φωτογραφικές please... Ειδάλως θα πάμε δικαστικώς....  ::

----------


## petzi

και οι πιο καταλληλες φωτογραφίες....

----------


## lambrosk

Μπράβο παιδάκια ,
έτσι πάντα!!!
δυστυχώς έμπλεξα με δουλίτσα μέχρι αργά το Σάββατο και δεν...  ::

----------


## gRooV

Ταν τα τα τααααάν!!
Και τώρα αυτό που όλοι εσείς εκεί έξω περιμένατε!!!!  ::   ::  

http://gallery.sw1hfq.awmn/beachparty.htm

*Να δω πόσες μηνύσεις θα μου κάνει ο Περικλής!!

----------


## darkangel

The page cannot be displayed  ::   ::   ::  why  ::   :: 

και πως θα δούμε τι χάσαμε αν δεν ανοίγει  ::

----------


## petzi

Χριστός και Παναγία!
είμαστε σίγουροι ότι δεν φαίνονται στο Internet?

----------


## sokratisg

Edited: Είχα postarει και ιντερνετικο λινκ αλλα σε μερικούς δεν αρέσει....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## machine22

> Edited: Είχα postarει και ιντερνετικο λινκ αλλα σε μερικούς δεν αρέσει....





> Κάποιος να καψει τα memory sticks από τις φωτογραφικές please... Ειδάλως θα πάμε δικαστικώς....


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ice

vre να δουμε και εμεις στο εξωτερικο που θελαμε να ερθουμε και δεν μπορεσαμε !!!!!!

βαλτε παλι το ιντερνετ λινκ

----------


## socrates

Οεεεεεοοοοοο!!!! 

ΤΡΕΛΟ ΓΕΛΙΟ!!! Ωραία έχουμε υλικό να εκβιάζουμε πράγματα και καταστάσεις  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

@ice, δεν είναι για inet αλλα μπες με proxy χάνεις!  ::

----------


## ice

Τρελο γελιο 

μια χαρα περασατε παιδες

Ζηλευω . καντε κανα 2ο συντομα.

----------


## lambrosk

Μπράβο πάντα τέτοια ,
ζηλεύω, αν και περασα αρκετά καλά το ίδιο βράδυ αργά...
την επόμενη στάνταρ μέσα...
βλέπω είχε και λογοκρισία με το ραδιοτηλεοπτικό συμβούλιο...εεε?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## petzi

εγώ πάντω προτείνω και ημερομηνία : Σάββατο 2 Σεπτεμβρίου (που θα έχουμε γυρίσει όλοι) και μέρος το ίδιο (ήταν βολικό). Μόνο που θα ήταν καλύτερο να το ξεκινήσουμε από νωρίτερα τη συγκέντρωση.....

----------


## AV

Θα ήταν καλή φάση να παίξει και ΚΑΡΑΟΚΕ στο επόμενο party.

Τι λέτε?

----------


## POSEIDON

καπου καποιος καποτε ειχε κανει ενα post που ελεγε να το ξανακανουμε το ξεχασατε?

----------

